# Stem babies. Edit:Attack of the Helmet Nazis



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

*Fighting about helmets thread.*

This thread needs no pics. It is reserved for the Helmet Nazi debate. I wear mine, so blowme.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

thats sick. barhump is sweet!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I think clint needs to wear a helmet 

sick bro.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

hahahahahahaha.i was riding with the guy on the yellow grossman at ramp rats, and he was throin' down slippery salmons and bar humps all day long. hahaaha


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

> I think clint needs to wear a helmet


I agree, clint needs to wear a helmet. Totally sick though. :thumbsup:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Clint dosn't give a fyck if you think he should wear a helmet, and neither do I. 
Get over it. People can make there own choices. Worry about your own head.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Whatever. Just want everybody to be safe.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Haha.....Good stuff Zach.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I think clint needs to wear a helmet
> 
> sick bro.


2nd that! Very talanted, but one bad bail, and he'll be a vegetable. ut:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Clint dosn't give a fyck if you think he should wear a helmet, and neither do I.
> Get over it. People can make there own choices. Worry about your own head.


Oooppss, too late, sounds like you guys are allready vegetables. If you don't care what we think why did you post?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Tim F. said:


> Oooppss, too late, sounds like you guys are allready vegetables. If you don't care what we think why did you post?





Tim F. said:


> Very talanted, but one bad bail


It's spelled already, and talented. Did you say something about being a vegetable? Try finishing the third grade.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow sweet pics. 
I think he _should_ wear a helmet, but he has his own right and nobody is gonna make him wear one so i don't see the point in fighting about it.

but damn that guy w/ no shirt is killin' it!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

..........


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> but he has his own right and nobody is gonna make him wear one so i don't see the point in fighting about it.


Exactly.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

zachdank said:


> It's spelled already, and talented. Did you say something about being a vegetable? Try finishing the third grade. Aren't you like 40 years old?


Yea, 41 yo, and still out rippin it. Finished 3rd grade, HS, and graduated college, and some post graduate work as well. So I've cracked a few helments, suffered a few cucasions and can't spell.....but at least I've got enough marbels left to still ride and race at 41 years old. Point is I'm still able to rip and do every day functions....and not confined to a wheelchair drooling allover myself in some nursing home at 20 years old, all alone. Ever been to a nursing home? Most of those younger people weren't born that way.

But you guys do as you please. Me and my BMX crew didn't start wearing helments till one of us face planted afted endowing on a set of doubles back in the early 1980's. Scarred the crap out of us, dude was knocked out cold face was busted up, blood was coming out of his nose, and ears, had all his teeth knocked out, and litterally sh*t and pissed all over himself.

......then we had to walk twenty-miles, barefoot through 6 foot of snow to call for an ambulance (pre-911) from a coin operated pay-phone.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

No problem if people dont wanna wear helmets or safety equipment. Just dont spam this board looking for handouts after you bust yourself up and carry no medical.

Really sick pics BTW.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

the pics are sick.andhonestly i dont see why everyone has to be all about helmets...im sure its safe to say that all of you have gone out and ripped around without a helmet.its their choice,i mean i know i rarely ever wear a helmet when i hit dj's and i cant remember a time when i wore one riding street,and i know im not the only one.

ps:lets not argue,im just saying its everyones choice.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> Yea, 41 yo, and still out rippin it. Finished 3rd grade, HS, and graduated college, and some post graduate work as well. So I've cracked a few helments, suffered a few cucasions and can't spell.....but at least I've got enough marbels left to still ride and race at 41 years old. Point is I'm still able to rip and do every day functions....and not confined to a wheelchair drooling allover myself in some nursing home at 20 years old, all alone. Ever been to a nursing home? Most of those younger people weren't born that way.
> 
> But you guys do as you please. Me and my BMX crew didn't start wearing helments till one of us face planted afted endowing on a set of doubles back in the early 1980's. Scarred the crap out of us, dude was knocked out cold face was busted up, blood was coming out of his nose, and ears, had all his teeth knocked out, and litterally sh*t and pissed all over himself.
> 
> ......then we had to walk twenty-miles, barefoot through 6 foot of snow to call for an ambulance (pre-911) from a coin operated pay-phone.:smilewinkgrin:


im not trying to be a dick but.....the chances of falling and something hapening like you explained is very small...and hes obviously confident enough and good enough to not wear a helmet if he choses not to

i honestly dont wear one because i mostly ride street and its a pain in the ass...and even when i do some DJ's i dont wear one because i dont go big enough for something to happen


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I wear a helmet on the dirt, but not when i'm jamming urban, go figure. In all honesty, most helmets are just there to make sure you get an open coffin. If dudes don't want to wear them, then so what. Life is all about choices.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

They dont wear a helmet, they get hurt, have no insurance, and all us pay for them the rest of their lives. Nice.





And to think it could have all been prevented.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> They dont wear a helmet, they get hurt, have no insurance, and all us pay for them the rest of their lives. Nice.


Don't worry, a whambulance will be ariving at your house shortly. I just hope your insurance covers it, so we are not the ones paying for it.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Don't worry, a whambulance will be ariving at your house shortly. I just hope your insurance covers it, so we are not the ones paying for it.


Nice response. Ya I have insurance. My bet is most of them do not. So when they get hurt its all of us supporting them.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> Nice response.


I aim to please.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've seen kids fall on the sidewalk, hit a corner just right, and get fcuked. It isn't all about how hard you fall or how often you do(n't) fall. I could care less whether you wear a helmet or not. Just food for thought.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I've seen kids fall on the sidewalk, hit a corner just right, and get fcuked. It isn't all about how hard you fall or how often you do(n't) fall. I could care less whether you wear a helmet or not. Just food for thought.


Same thing goes for breaking your neck or back. A helmet won't help that either. More food for thought.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> Nice response. Ya I have insurance. My bet is most of them do not. So when they get hurt its all of us supporting them.


Wake the fyck up broham. Go open up a BMX mag or watch a skate video. There are millions of kids riding bikes, and skateboards with out helmets on. There have been since day one. You think your whining about it is going to change anything?
Keyboard whiners < people with out helmets.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet pics. 
Shut the hell up about helmets. Who cares what they think, they can do whatever they choose to.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been questionion the forum DH/FR or is it DJ


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The helmet debate is just dumb.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Go open up a BMX mag or watch a skate video. There are millions of kids riding bikes, and skateboards with out helmets on. There have been since day one.


And each one, sooner or later....

Funny though, my dad raised me on a bike never allowed to wear a helmet (when I was a little little kid) in order to make me independent of it and to learn to fall correctly. I fell lots of times as a kid and scraped the living hell out of myself, but never ever hit my head because I was falling right. Of course, I was staying on the ground for the most part. I think there is something to be said about riding sometimes and in a controlled environment without a helmet, but just not riding at 110%. Learning experience if nothing else.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> I have been questionion the forum DH/FR or is it DJ


Well it deffinately isn't the Versus forum.


----------



## skankinpickle (Jan 17, 2007)

zachdank said:


> Well it deffinately isn't the Versus forum.


bahahahaha! Best response EVER!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Well it deffinately isn't the Versus forum.


Thats a given  It's a bait :smallviolin:


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> i honestly dont wear one because i mostly ride street and its a pain in the ass...and even when i do some DJ's i dont wear one because i dont go big enough for something to happen


How is a helmet a pain in the ass...it's not like you need to wear a full face for street or DJ. And saying you don't go big enough to get hurt is the most flawed logic there is. That's what everyone says right before some bad happens and they **** themselves up.

I agree the helmet debate is dumb. If people don't want to wear helmets, that's their deal. But I would hate to see a riding area get shut down because some dumb **** wasn't wearing a helmet, hurt himself and ruined it for everyone.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

zachdank said:


> Same thing goes for breaking your neck or back. A helmet won't help that either. *More food for thought.*


And we wonder why people are fat in this country! I think he's had enough!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


>


Bwhahahaha!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Where were all you helmet Nazis when this guy needed you?
He didn't have insurance, and now i'm paying for his medical bills.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

What is this post really about.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

It's sad really. A 3 year old with no helmet.:sad:


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

You are all gay.

Got Helmet?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

This poor helmetless little bastard.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

zachdank said:


> It's sad really. A 3 year old with no helmet.:sad:


Transition Trike


----------



## S_Huitt (Jun 23, 2007)

Zach, Grow up. If you don't wanna ware a helmet, don't. But the rest of us won't be around to wipe the drool off your chin. I have been riding for thirteen years and have not gone out on a trail once without a helmet. The only brain damage I sustained was from the dank.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Can't believe soccer players don't wear helmets.







[


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Zack, What is this thread about? 

Are you trying to get people not to wear a helmet?

Or just making fun of the people that do?   :thumbsup:        :madman: :madmax: :skep: :eekster:     :madman: :nono: :eekster: :yawn:  :arf: :ihih: :ciappa: :cornut: :bluefrown: :sad: :???: ut: :shocked: :yesnod:  :thumbsup:    :madmax


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

S_Huitt said:


> Zach, Grow up. If you don't wanna ware a helmet, don't. But the rest of us won't be around to wipe the drool off your chin. I have been riding for thirteen years and have not gone out on a trail once without a helmet. The only brain damage I sustained was from the dank.


Get a clue clown. I do wear a helmet. But, it's good to know that i won't be able to rely on some intraweb fool like yourself, to wipe the drool off my chin. I'll have to change my whole game plan now.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Needed Helmet!!





Everyone do the Rashad Dance....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Transition Trike


Nah, it's a Versus. Needle point wheel bearings.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

balfabiker22 said:


> Zack, What is this thread about?
> 
> Are you trying to get people not to wear a helmet?
> 
> Or just making fun of the people that do?


Yeah, i wear my helmet 99 times out of 100, and i'm trying to get people to not wear helmets.

It's called, think for yourself, and let other people think for themselves. 
I'm all about personal choice, and respecting other peoples.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

balfabiker22 said:


> Zack, What is this thread about?
> 
> Are you trying to get people not to wear a helmet?
> 
> Or just making fun of the people that do?   :thumbsup:        :madman: :madmax: :skep: :eekster:     :madman: :nono: :eekster: :yawn:  :arf: :ihih: :ciappa: :cornut: :bluefrown: :sad: :???: ut: :shocked: :yesnod:  :thumbsup:    :madmax


Bait for BS.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

zachdank said:


> Here are some more people not wearing helmets. Have fun with these, helmet Nazis.
> Call them up. Their phone # is 555-blowme.:skep:


that last guy is wearing a hat, so he's good


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Most Spanish Matadors don't wear helmets.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

99 out of 100? Im upset.

JKJKJKJKJKJKJKJKJK

I have forgot my helmet many times before. And i hate when people get mad at me.

Sick pics btw.

I still have to post some of that footage of you up in that mulch jump. Do that Tom.


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

I think people who don't want to wear helmets definitely should NOT!!! infact I think the OP shouldn't wear one either. There are WAY too many stupid people on this planet.

DONT INTERFERE WITH NATURAL SELECTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Helmet Nazi's


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> I think people who don't want to wear helmets definitely should NOT!!! infact I think the OP shouldn't wear one either. There are WAY too many stupid people on this planet.
> 
> DONT INTERFERE WITH NATURAL SELECTION!!!!!!!!


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


>


Dude that is prime! where do you find all these?:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm not butthurt about it.


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> DONT INTERFERE WITH NATURAL SELECTION!!!!!!!!


Indeed. No matter how big of a pimp you think you are amongst your impressionable online peers, Darwin will still come for you someday. Of course, if your only liability is your position at 7-11, maybe it makes more sense. I'd probably ride without a lid too. :thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

balfabiker22 said:


> Zack, What is this thread about?
> 
> Are you trying to get people not to wear a helmet?
> 
> Or just making fun of the people that do?   :thumbsup:        :madman: :madmax: :skep: :eekster:     :madman: :nono: :eekster: :yawn:  :arf: :ihih: :ciappa: :cornut: :bluefrown: :sad: :???: ut: :shocked: :yesnod:  :thumbsup:    :madmax


Isn't it obvious? Nothing but trolling for "helmet nazis", and it looks like he's created a feeding frenzy behind the boat. The do-gooders bite every time. Their cause is noble, but in this case it's exactly what the OP was fishing for.

The helmet debate, especially among those with obvious skills, is a moot point. Let Darwinism take it's course.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

no helmet? = bad bail = vegetable / wheelchair / someone wiping the dribble in your mouth


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

that's great


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

The pics are ace and I don't give a feck if you don't wear a lid but the people who have to wipe your ass and rock you to sleep for the rest of your veggy life do and that is just not fair on them. Whether you want the help or not, people are duty bound to care for you. Djumpers all seem to crave "respect" , so have some for others


----------



## Pableras (Aug 8, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Most Spanish Matadors don't wear helmets.


Most Spanish Matadors ut:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Here are some more people not wearing helmets. Have fun with these, helmet Nazis.
> Call them up. Their phone # is 555-blowme.:skep:


Hey those guys on the ground, with shovels, should be wearing hard-hats, safety-glasses, steel-toed boots, and orange vest!! WTF, can't your peeps get anything right?:nono:


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

zachdank said:


>


and this message board is full of people that think you're and A$$hole, whats your point??
Is your whole town out of Midol this week?

Seriously, do the world a favor: PLEASE STOP wearing your helmet! trust me, YOU will be more entertaining when you're a veg.

Im taking bets this little $hit has got to be under 20!!! anyone?


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

17 going on 3


----------



## alant (Nov 17, 2005)

i wear my helmet every time i ride (key word being i) but i don't feel the need to preach every time someone posts up a pic of a helmetless rider. just enjoy the riding pics and stop preaching to people. it's the riders own decision. i don't understand why some people feel the need to govern other people's actions. :nono:


----------



## sis (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll be sure to remind my sister of that when she goes back to the head trauma unit she works in from time to time. It has never crossed her mind that if people wore a helmet there would be less cycling/motorcycling cranial injuries. Mind you, she only works 72 hour shifts looking after really intelligent people.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> and this message board is full of people that think you're and A$$hole, whats your point??
> Is your whole town out of Midol this week?
> 
> Seriously, do the world a favor: PLEASE STOP wearing your helmet! trust me, YOU will be more entertaining when you're a veg.
> ...


Hey broseff, shouldn't you be over trolling the womans forum, harassing females? 
Don't take it out on me because you can't get any action.:nono:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

When someone in this country gets hurt, we all pay for it. If they have insurance, everyone elses insurance goes up. If they DONT have insurance, our taxes pay for them. We all pay for it one way or another. 

All Im saying is, if it can somewhat be prevented, why not wear a helemt? Does anyone else see the big picture here?

Yes, it is your choice to not wear a helmet. When your choice effects all of our checkbooks, we should be able to at least ask you to please wear a helmet.

My 5 year old always wears her helmet. She has been wearing it ever since she started riding.

We had a local mountain biker have a heart attack, while riding her bike. She was not wearing a helmet. She wrecked and hit her head. She survived the heart attack and died a few days later from the head injury. 

Survives a heart attack but dies from hitting her head......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> When someone in this country gets hurt, we all pay for it. If they have insurance, everyone elses insurance goes up. If they DONT have insurance, our taxes pay for them. We all pay for it one way or another.
> 
> All Im saying is, if it can somewhat be prevented why not wear a helemt. Does anyone else see the big picture here?


I got your point the first time. 
You have been riding bikes for a long time. Do you not realize the fact that in the BMX, and skateboard culture, there are millions of kids/adults not wearing hemets?
How is whining about it going to change anything?
It is probably 10 times easier for these same people that aren't wearing helmets, and don't have insurance, to break their arms, or ankles, than it is for them to get a head injury. I know this, because i have been around it daily for many years. I have seen a few hundred joint and bone injuries, to one head injury.
What do you suggest we do about that?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I got your point the first time.
> You have been riding bikes for a long time. Do you not realize the fact that in the BMX, and skateboard culture, there are millions of kids/adults not wearing hemets?
> How is whining about it going to change anything?
> It is probably 10 times easier for these same people that aren't wearing helmets, and don't have insurance, to break their arms, or ankles, than it is for them to get a head injury. I know this, because i have been around it daily for many years. I have seen a few hundred joint and bone injuries, to one head injury.
> What do you suggest we do about that?


First off, Im not whining. Im suggesting.
I suggest we try and wear helmet when possible.

Head injuries cost a lot more than broken arms and ankles. It would take 1000s of broken arm hospital bills to equal one bad head injury.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> Head injuries cost a lot more than broken arms and ankles. It would take 1000s of broken arm hospital bills to equal one bad head injury.


Sorry bro, but you are talking straight out of your a$$. I have been skating, and shredding bikes at a high level for around 20 years now. I have seen who knows how many injuries. I have never seen one major head injury. I have seen a lot of concussions. Those cost next to nothing.
A blown knee, broken elbows, arms, can cost tens of thousands of dollars. I have seen hundreds of those. Some joint repair surgeries cost over $30,000. Those happen everyday.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

You people are a bunch of gehy commies! When I was a kid nobody wore a helmet, now all you douchbags want to turn everybody into little girl, ninny, fairy's just like yourselves! If somebody wants to wear a helmet ...Great! If not, when did it become anyone elses buisness? Don't give me this "far reaching" BS about "everyone pay's for it" That's such an absolute crock!!! There are 100 diffrent way's to wind up in a hospital besides hitting your head riding a bike.... Ya bunch of NINNY"S!!!


Everyones trying to pusify the whole world these day's, and it's all about a bunch of bull$hit commie control over people's PRIVATE lives! Each and every one of you ass hats can go f%ck yourselves.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Sorry bro, but you are talking straight out of your a$$. I have been skating, and shredding bikes at a high level for around 20 years now. I have seen who knows how many injuries. I have never seen one major head injury. I have seen a lot of concussions. Those cost next to nothing.
> A blown knee, broken elbows, arms, can cost tens of thousands of dollars. I have seen hundreds of those. Some joint repair surgeries cost over $30,000. Those happen everyday.


Ya, Im talking out my ass. Im a Pharmacist and worked in a Hospital for over a year. I did billing research for a few months too. Now, I deal with hospitals every day, past 10 years. A serious head injury can cost millions.

These are close estimates;

Broken arm-$1000
Broken leg-$1500
Knee surgery-$40,000
Broken jaw-$50,000
Head injury-millions

It takes a lot of broken arms to equal one serious head injury.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> Ya, Im talking out my ass. Im a Pharmacist and worked in a Hospital for over a year. I did billing research for a few months too. Now, I deal with hospitals every day, past 10 years. A serious head injury can cost millions.
> 
> These are close estimates;
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are talking out of your as$. You seem like a smart guy, that likes to talk out of his as$. 
Show me some info on how many million dollar head injuries have gone down in the last ten years from non helmet wearing BMX/MTB accidents. Then show me how many millions of dollars in arm/leg/neck/back surgeries have been done from the same sport.
I bet your eyes will pop out of your head when you see the difference.
I know guys that are on their 3rd and 4th knee surgeries.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

I cannot believe I read this entire thread:eekster: This is sraightup stupid! If someone does not wear a helmet so F$cking what. That is their business. I truly believe that most of the people objecting to this - would NOT say Sh$t in person in fear of getting their heads cracked - the only objection would be in passing "Man, they should be wearing a helmet." and keep going! 

But somehow people on the net love to become who they do not have the balls to be in person... People just shut up and ride! 

Zach, i bet most the peeps arguing and debating you about this lame old A$$ topic would prolly be asking for your autograph

No one win will in the debate/argument - simple allow punks on the net to use up all teir witty comeback and improve on their typing and spelling skills:madman: 

For the record: I always wear a helmet, but I also realize I cannot save the WORLD 

BTW: Zack those are some sick A$$ Pics...... Keep em' comin:thumbsup: 

DM


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

blackagness said:


> You people are a bunch of gehy commies! When I was a kid nobody wore a helmet, now all you douchbags want to turn everybody into little girl, ninny, fairy's just like yourselves! If somebody wants to wear a helmet ...Great! If not, when did it become anyone elses buisness? Don't give me this "far reaching" BS about "everyone pay's for it" That's such an absolute crock!!! There are 100 diffrent way's to wind up in a hospital besides hitting your head riding a bike.... Ya bunch of NINNY"S!!!
> 
> Everyones trying to pusify the whole world these day's, and it's all about a bunch of bull$hit commie control over people's PRIVATE lives! Each and every one of you ass hats can go f%ck yourselves.


Right on:thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Yeah, you are talking out of your as$. You seem like a smart guy, that likes to talk out of his as$.
> Show me some info on how many million dollar head injuries have gone down in the last ten years from non helmet wearing BMX/MTB accidents. Then show me how many millions of dollars in arm/leg/neck/back surgeries have been done from the same sport.
> I bet your eyes will pop out of your head when you see the difference.
> I know guys that are on their 3rd and 4th knee surgeries.


It only takes one or two serious head injuries.

The discussion is not comparing costs of injuries. The discussion is about preventing a lifetime debilitating injury by wearing your helmet. Prevention.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

kanter said:


> It only takes one or two serious head injuries.
> 
> The discussion is not comparing costs of injuries. The discussion is about preventing a lifetime debilitating injury by wearing your helmet. Prevention.


Actually the discussion was about the DJ session that Zach posted - This thread was highjacked by people that disagree with other peoples choices.... Kinda lame IMO. No diss to anyone, I just think its gay


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

this is dumb. I think wearing a helmet is a good idea. I don't give a flying **** if other people do. Stop blithering about taxes. the total amount it costs you less than 1 cent a year. If you want to complain about stupid people eating up your taxes with medical bills, complain about fat people and smokers. and drunk drivers. once you get those problems solved, focus on that awful fraction of a cent you have to pay every year for people not wearing their helmet. 

now, enough derailling the topic, those were some sick pics, very cool man, don't let this bs stop you from posting more in the future, these are one of the few things I still actively persue on mtbr, very nice


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Dirtman said:


> Actually the discussion was about the DJ session that Zach posted - This thread was highjacked by people that disagree with other peoples choices.... Kinda lame IMO. No diss to anyone, I just think its gay


No his title was Attack of the Helemt Nazis. Not Check Out My DJ pics.
Obviously he wanted to start something.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> It only takes one or two serious head injuries.


One or two head injuries to equal the thousands of arm/leg/neck/back surgeries that happen everyday? Wake the fyck up bro.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

We need an IRC/AOL chatroom. That's where all this internet arguing belongs. With a bunch of porn bots and spam shits that nobody cares about.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Well Helmet Nazis, it's been fun, but i'm off to ride my bike for the day. 
Oh, and i'll be wearing my helmet, but for the other 5 or 10 guys that aren't wearing a helmet where i am riding, i'll make sure to pass them along your message.




NOT


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

kanter said:


> No his title was Attack of the Helemt Nazis. Not Check Out My DJ pics.
> Obviously he wanted to start something.


If I am not mistaken I believe he edited that titile after the flack began to receive. Check it


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

kanter said:


> No his title was Attack of the Helemt Nazis. Not Check Out My DJ pics.
> Obviously he wanted to start something.


He was forced to change the title for you little boy blowers.

He was being polite.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> this is dumb. I think wearing a helmet is a good idea. I don't give a flying **** if other people do. Stop blithering about taxes. the total amount it costs you less than 1 cent a year. If you want to complain about stupid people eating up your taxes with medical bills, complain about fat people and smokers. and drunk drivers. once you get those problems solved, focus on that awful fraction of a cent you have to pay every year for people not wearing their helmet.
> 
> now, enough derailling the topic, those were some sick pics, very cool man, don't let this bs stop you from posting more in the future, these are one of the few things I still actively persue on mtbr, very nice


I completly agree with everything you said. I see fat people, smokers, drunk drivers, and just plain dumb people everyday on state assistance. Why do we have to pay for all these lazy stupid people?

Mountain bikers not wearing helmets doesnt even make up a fraction of what these people cost us. You are completly right.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

kanter said:


> No his title was Attack of the Helemt Nazis. Not Check Out My DJ pics.
> Obviously he wanted to start something.


Nah, my thread title was all about the DJ's, then i was attacked by the Nazis, so i edited the title.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

kanter said:


> I completely agree with everything you said. I see fat people, smokers, drunk drivers, and just plain dumb people everyday on state assistance. Why do we have to pay for all these lazy stupid people?
> 
> .


So that you can feel superior to all the people you sit in judgment on everyday. :thumbsup:

Worth every penny isn't it.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

blackagness said:


> So that you can feel superior to all the people you sit in judgment on everyday. :thumbsup:
> 
> Worth every penny isn't it.


Nope.

Here we go again. Feeling superior, where did that come from? We all pay for obese and smokers medical too.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

can the mods just delete this thread please?


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Metanoia said:


> can the mods just delete this thread please?


:idea: :idea: Just leave the pics and we can start ALL over...


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Who cares if people where helmets or not, its their choice, you dont have to get mad at them. Sometimes I where a helmet and sometimes i dont, it doesn't matter. Stop b!tching people, and just ride.


By the way sick dj pictures zack.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

kanter said:


> Nope.
> 
> Here we go again. Feeling superior, where did that come from? We all pay for obese and smokers medical too.


Your right! we should make even more prohibitive laws until the world is a perfect place according to what you deem worthy.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Aol Chatroom


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Nah, my thread title was all about the DJ's, then i was attacked by the Nazis, so i edited the title.


That was a quick ride - all of what, 3 minutes from when you said you were leaving you are back?

Get out on the trails. Get us some more pics. Make sure your helmet straps are tight :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

blackagness said:


> Your right! we should make even more prohibitive laws until the world is a perfect place according to what you deem worthy.


No, thats not what I said.

Do you think it is right when a smoker is on $1000 of breathing meds each month? Then they go to the ER frequently for breathing problems all because they smoke. They have no insurance, so the state (taxes, we) pay for their meds and hospital visits. When if they stopped, their problems would go away and wouldnt cost us.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

damn, this thread really shows how many whiny (sp?) b1tches there are on mtbr. I bet they're all 29'ers....


**** helmet nazis.


----------



## solarburn (Jun 27, 2005)

*I had fun too!*

I think this thread shows how many zach/dj nuthuggers there are and how many aren't...period. The rest is useless info and self stimming rhetoric. Biatches!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

kanter said:


> Ya, Im talking out my ass. Im a Pharmacist and worked in a Hospital for over a year.


A Pharmacist & worked a Hospital for OVER a year!!! HAHA!!! Ya your a real doc. bro.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

solarburn said:


> I think this thread shows how many zach/dj nuthuggers there are and how many aren't...period. The rest is useless info and self stimming rhetoric. Biatches!


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

solarburn said:


> I think this thread shows how many zach/dj nuthuggers there are and how many aren't...period. The rest is useless info and self stimming rhetoric. Biatches!


**** you.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

wow mtbr is lame. Who cares about helmets. Just shut the **** up.


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

#1ORBUST said:


>


That's funny:lol: :lol:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

This whole thing escalated very quickly.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

kanter said:



> No, thats not what I said.
> 
> Do you think it is right when a smoker is on $1000 of breathing meds each month? Then they go to the ER frequently for breathing problems all because they smoke. They have no insurance, so the state (taxes, we) pay for their meds and hospital visits. When if they stopped, their problems would go away and wouldnt cost us.


According to whom? All those lawyers and their bull$hit studies, that are pure propaganda designed to pave the way for their phony lawsuits.

Smoking's bad for you, but it's legal, and many of those breathing probloms you speak of are often contributed to by someones job... ie working around chemicals or factories.

Kids don't smoke. It limits your ability to do activities, and (contributes) to certain health problems.

Second hand smoke will not harm you IN ANY WAY however, and anyone who tells you diffrent has an agenda.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

blackagness said:


> Second hand smoke will not harm you IN ANY WAY however, and anyone who tells you diffrent has an agenda.


According to whom? I would like to see that source. And if they say that it doesnt cause any problems maybe they are the ones with the agenda.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

blackagness said:


> According to whom? All those lawyers and their bull$hit studies, that are pure propaganda designed to pave the way for their phony lawsuits.
> 
> Smoking's bad for you, but it's legal, and many of those breathing probloms you speak of are often contributed to by someones job... ie working around chemicals or factories.
> 
> ...


Did you read my post?

Simplified.
People smoke, have health issues from smoking, have no insurance, we (our taxes) pay for their medical drugs for breathing and hospital visits. It costs everyone money. If they didnt smoke, they wouldnt have problems and would not cost us money.

People ride without helmets, crash and get hurt, have no insurance, we pay for their medical drugs, hospital visits, and rehab. Some rely on us for the rest of their lives and cost us money.

Both could be prevented. Smokers stop smoking. Bikers wear helmets. Not all could be prevented but most.

Im not arguing here. I just stating the obvious and giving you something to think about.

So if one of ZDs buddys crashes and gets a head injury we all pay for him. If they wore a helmet the injury might have been prevented. Mountain bikers are a small small fraction, I agree.


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

be350ka said:


> According to whom? I would like to see that source. And if they say that it doesnt cause any problems maybe they are the ones with the agenda.


And what agenda might that be?

When you first heard of cigarette company's being sued for someones lung cancer... I mean the very first time, did you not find it ridiculous? Then when you first heard of fast food restaurants being sued for someones obesity, do you not now find it ridiculous? Little, by little they put it into your consciousness until it doesn't sound so STUPID anymore, and BAM!! Trial lawyers are racking in the money, and leftists are creating , more and more excuses to infringe on your rights.

What kind of stupid MORON thinks it's not the idiots fault that put the cigarette to his mouth? or the big mac down his throat? On what planet does any of that BULL$HIT make sense? Yet trial lawyers have made, and are making HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS OF DOLLORS off that BS, and trails are shut down because of other BULL$HIT lawsuits so that they can rack in even more money!...

and nobody has to take responsability for anything they do.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

When did Stem Babies amazing thread changed to Helmet Nazi idiotic and political discussion? Someone made this thread a very very lame one...


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> When did Stem Babies amazing thread changed to Helmet Nazi idiotic and political discussion? Someone made this thread a very very lame one...


When people started thinking helmets magically prevent all accidents, and concluded that it's up to them to ensure nobody ever gets boo boo's. :sad:

Because their smarter than you, and understand that no one else could possibly know what their doing. Unless their smart enough to do it how they would do it.  :thumbsup:


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

*ROBO-SUIT is the answer!*

It's so dangerous to go outside... I think everyone should have to wear this everywhere.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

I'm wearing a helmet right now to safely view this thread...


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

blackagness said:


> And what agenda might that be?
> 
> When you first heard of cigarette company's being sued for someones lung cancer... I mean the very first time, did you not find it ridiculous? Then when you first heard of fast food restaurants being sued for someones obesity, do you not now find it ridiculous? Little, by little they put it into your consciousness until it doesn't sound so STUPID anymore, and BAM!! Trial lawyers are racking in the money, and leftists are creating , more and more excuses to infringe on your rights.
> 
> ...


I agree with EVERYTHING you just said. 100%!!! Maybe we misunderstood each other. But, I do think that being in close proximity of others who are smoking doesincrease your risk of smoking related health hazards. There again the non-smoker must take some responsibility for the environment in which they frequent knowing that such risks exist.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone should invoke Godwins Law and lock this thread. The title should be replaced with 

"The Annual Darwin Award Honorable Mentions"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> No problem if people dont wanna wear helmets or safety equipment. *Just dont spam this board looking for handouts after you bust yourself up and carry no medical.*
> Really sick pics BTW.


true dat


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kanter said:


> Ya, Im talking out my ass. Im a Pharmacist and worked in a Hospital for over a year. I did billing research for a few months too. Now, I deal with hospitals every day, past 10 years. A serious head injury can cost millions.
> 
> These are close estimates;
> 
> ...


more like
Broken arm-$1000
Broken leg-$1500
Knee surgery-$40,000
Broken jaw-$50,000
Head injury-*Priceless*


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> ....If you don't care what we think why did you post?


because some of us, who also don't give two sh!ts about your self imposing attitude, enjoy looking at them....


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

be350ka said:


> I agree with EVERYTHING you just said. 100%!!! Maybe we misunderstood each other. But, I do think that being in close proximity of others who are smoking does increase your risk of smoking related health hazards. There again the non-smoker must take some responsibility for the environment in which they frequent knowing that such risks exist.


I have read studies which state that "second hand smoke" is hazardous to your health. Than I read the "actual study" they conducted in which it found there was no evidence of second hand smoke causing any increase in health risk. So what does that tell you? That they'er STONE LIARS!

But I agree, anyone that smokes with no regard for those around them is a piece of DUNG! that deserves whatever they get.


----------



## marcus_dukakis (Apr 25, 2005)

Here in Australia we recently introduced laws to enforce the wearing of bike helmets. In the 4 years after these laws were introduced in my home state, the number of cyclists admitted to hospital dropped by 40% in an adjusted analysis (ie - they took road safety factors other than the helmet legislation into account). 

I don't really give a sh!t what people do, but I think the evidence is fairly clear that your risk of head injury is substantially reduced if you wear a helmet. Laws or no laws, people will make up their own mind about what they want to do, and society will always bear the cost of people injuring themselves through risky behaviour. I don't feel bad about paying that cost, but if someone personally asked me to help them out financially when they had knowingly increased their risk of head injury and suffered the consequences, I'd have a hard time handing over the cash.


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

blackagness said:


> What kind of stupid MORON thinks it's not the idiots fault that put the cigarette to his mouth? or the big mac down his throat? On what planet does any of that BULL$HIT make sense?


Certainly. Just like the kid in the zip-tie thread who would consciously sue (even if it meant closure) a MTB park if he were severly injured while riding there. If you do the crime, you gotta be prepared to do the time.



blackagness said:


> Kids don't smoke. It limits your ability to do activities, and (contributes) to certain health problems.
> Second hand smoke will not harm you IN ANY WAY however, and anyone who tells you diffrent has an agenda.


Is that an attempt at sarcasm?


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

DrEVS said:


> Is that an attempt at sarcasm?


no.


----------



## DiveBomber (Jun 10, 2004)

Gee zack did it ever occur to you to get a life? Hmmm 3500 posts and this is the best you got?
Frankly I dont really care if people wear a helmet or not, though it does pretty much tell me all I need to know a bout a person. But dont mind if I laugh, and give you the "I told you so" head shake, and contemplate whether or not to call for help.

I wonder why some one would bother to post something such as this, just to rile up the intelligent from the moronic. Can you say "attention whore", children?
Besides you cant argue with an idiot, they will just bring you to their level and beat you with an abundance of experience.
The OP is neither clever nor witty, and has certainly not contributed anything to this forum....
Can you just be a waste of space in your own little world?
Look no one cares about you, or what you think, so why are you wasting your time (as I ask my self the same question)

Oh please post a reply, please, pretty please, stupidity and teenage angst can be quite funny. I just cant wait to read your witty retort! come on... watch out! Don't strain those last few neurons! Perhaps you should try critiquing my grammar or punctuation, or sentence structure( the last resort of Internet morons, who cant come up with any real defense!)


Good luck chump, Im pretty sure you're gonna need it!

buh-bye!


----------



## deaf prune (Aug 20, 2007)

this thread made me emo...


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> Gee zack did it ever occur to you to get a life? Hmmm 3500 posts and this is the best you got?
> Frankly I dont really care if people wear a helmet or not, though it does pretty much tell me all I need to know a bout a person. But dont mind if I laugh, and give you the "I told you so" head shake, and contemplate whether or not to call for help.
> 
> I wonder why some one would bother to post something such as this, just to rile up the intelligent from the moronic. Can you say "attention whore", children?
> ...


Do you really think pointing out what a douchbag you already are, will help shield you from other people pointing out what a douchbag you are?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's fun watching idiots try to seem intelligent.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dirtman said:


> :idea: :idea: Just leave the pics and we can start ALL over...


dude those are sick ass smilies, how come i've never noticed them before


----------



## quincy29 (Sep 6, 2007)

deaf prune said:


> this thread made me emo...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

DiveBomber said:


> Gee zack did it ever occur to you to get a life? Hmmm 3500 posts and this is the best you got?


NOOO Zach!? Zach?! Wake up Zach!? NO! Don't die Zach! Dont die on me buddy!! Come on, Wake up! You've got 3500 posts , buddy we can get through this man! Zach!? NOOOOOOO!

fo shizzle ma mizzle get cho mitts off muh right to not whurr a helmuuuuut


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> Oh please post a reply, please, pretty please, stupidity and teenage angst can be quite funny. I just cant wait to read your witty retort! come on... watch out! Don't strain those last few neurons! Perhaps you should try critiquing my grammar or punctuation, or sentence structure( the last resort of Internet morons, who cant come up with any real defense!)


You're a tard and an asswhole. Teenage angst???? He's in his 30's you moron!! & to top it off HE WAS wearing a helmet in all the pics you douchbag.

I would love to do this to u right now. 


Why don't u go back to your hang out in the Co fourm or go hit on chicks in the Womens lounge again ya perv.


----------



## buknoid (May 3, 2005)

As always, sick pics bro, and I wish I was there.



Nice thread by the way...
It does'nt take much to get em going...


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

DiveBomber said:


> Gee zack did it ever occur to you to get a life? Hmmm 3500 posts and this is the best you got?
> Frankly I dont really care if people wear a helmet or not, though it does pretty much tell me all I need to know a bout a person. But dont mind if I laugh, and give you the "I told you so" head shake, and contemplate whether or not to call for help.
> 
> I wonder why some one would bother to post something such as this, just to rile up the intelligent from the moronic. Can you say "attention whore", children?
> ...


Ummmm..... Ive seen zack ride. He is not a teenager and is pro. he rides for transition i think.... and is better than any of us. So im guessing you ride 29?

To change the subject...What kind of camera you use? Sick pictors btw. Still want to build one of them mulch jumps...that alex reveles has.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

derfernerf said:


> im not trying to be a dick but.....the chances of falling and something hapening like you explained is very small...and hes obviously confident enough and good enough to not wear a helmet if he choses not to
> 
> i honestly dont wear one because i mostly ride street and its a pain in the ass...and even when i do some DJ's i dont wear one because i dont go big enough for something to happen


I'm not sayin' you should wear a helmet
I'm just sayin' you sound like a dumbass!

I don't care who wears a helmet and who doesn't, but you have just posted the lamest, non-sensical excuses for not wearing one that I've ever read.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DiveBomber said:


> Bla bla bla bla.....


Do you got any cliff notes? I'll bet you put at least an hour into that.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

buknoid said:


> It does'nt take much to get em going...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

.......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

this one makes me laugh for some reason...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)




----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

This thread wins in so many ways.


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

this may be one of the most disgusting threads I have come across on the mtbr. that fact that it has gotten so much attention makes it even worse. People voicing their opinion on safety can be ignored just as easily and the 'claimed' weight posted. The point is when some kid claims his freeride ride is 5lb lighter that physically possible no one is harmed, but chances are there are some kids out there who are going want some of those parts that are miraculously saving weight. But to romanticize the act of safety is a different story all together..cuz there are going to be kids to follow in that direction. People come to these boards for bike info, opinions and make decisions based upon whats posted. You can only do so much harm as a consumer...but taking unnecessary risks cuz kids learned on mtbr that its cool not to wear helmets is a disgrace. 

Those helmet nazi's are just trying to protect people out there. I know from my childhood very simple ideas had to be pounded into my head. Especially ones that were contradicted by people we look up to(like talented riders on these boards) so I say SPEAK UP NAZIS. 
and to the MORON who started this thread we see your goal was to stir up the most attention( why u chose the dh/fr instead of dj forums) mission accomplished...now STFU you are about positive an influence to mtbr as as a vocal anti-condom advocate preaching in Africa.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

You have a better chance of dieing of a head injury than Aids. Do you wear a condom?



Found this;

Traumatic Brain Injury Costs


Condition Incidence Deaths Cost 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brain injury 2 million 100,000 $25 billion 
Stroke 2.6 million 145,000 $25 billion 
Spinal Cord Injury 10,000 unknown $8 billion 
Cancer 1.1 million 510,000 $104 billion 
AIDS 50,000 26,000 $15 billion


Sources: National Institute of Neurological Diseases and Stroke, National Cancer Institute, Centers for Disease Control, U.S. Agency for Health Care Policy and research


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't you know when to give up?



kanter said:


>


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

geoffss said:


> Don't you know when to give up?


Nope. Just trying to help people think twice about not wearing a helmet.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

DiveBomber said:


> Gee zack did it ever occur to you to get a life? Hmmm 3500 posts and this is the best you got?
> The OP is neither clever nor witty, and has certainly not contributed anything to this forum....


sorry to inform you, but Zach's pictures/riding contribute to mtbr/mountain biking/dj more in one month than you will ever contribute in your entire lifetime...:eekster:


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

kanter said:


> Nope. Just trying to help people think twice about not wearing a helmet.


why don't you put your effort to a cause that actually costs you money...say like the billions and billions of dollars going to war....or maybe you could focus on actually solving that one cent health care cost you suffer from uninsured injuries and put forth a national health care policy...

btw...in case you haven't gotten the point...Zach wears a helmet genius boy...

I think your daddy should have worn a helmet the day you were conceived...but alas, we can't convince EVERYONE to wear a condom...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Just like you cant convince everyone to wear a helmet.

You think uninsured people only cost us a fraction of a penny? Wow.

There are a lot of kids on here that look up to riders like ZD. I know ZD wears his helmet.


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah.. not a fan of the title.. you really didnt have to include nazis in there..


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

kanter said:


> You think uninsured people only cost us a fraction of a penny? Wow.
> 
> There are a lot of kids on here that look up to riders like ZD.


ummm...read much?? uninsured INJURIES...such as bike injuries, you know, the ones you have been raping this whole thread with...

let me clue you people in a bit...it is NOT Zach's job to be your children's role model...just as it was not Charles Barkley's, nor anyone else for that matter...quit blaming lack of parenting on people that have athletic ability and skills superior to that of the normal person...

I don't know what your reasoning is behind trying to make a person not look like a good role model when HE IS THE ONE WEARING A HELMET...it seems like you are now arguing just to argue...or you have run out of logical arguments...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

You win. You are completly right. Feel better.

Its funny how everyone attacks, calls names, and such. No discussions here on MTBR anymore.

Have fun. Im going for a ride.

Ill leave with this;

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Helmets-Wear-one-2007.html


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Great pics as usual, zach...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

kanter said:


> You win. You are completly right. Feel better.
> 
> Its funny how everyone attacks, calls names, and such. No discussions here on MTBR anymore.
> 
> ...


make sure you wear your helmet!!!!

it's funny how now you're complaining after you're one of the main problems in this thread...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

irieness said:


> make sure you wear your helmet!!!!
> 
> it's funny how now you're complaining after you're one of the main problems in this thread...


No complaining. Now Im the problem since I voiced my opinion. Im not the one calling names and attacking people for their beliefs.

The other "helmet Nazis" are just too scared to post. I like discussions. Not once did I call anyone names or argue.


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

This kind of pansy ass whining is why I don’t visit MTBR much anymore. To all the people that insist on going a step further than saying “Nice Helmet” and making up outrageous facts and other propaganda to make a point, don’t you get it that you can’t change people’s minds on what they do to themselves. And even if they did wind up a vegetable sometime later in life, that impacts me a hell of a lot less than whining, name calling and stupid unsubstantiated claims on a message board.
I wish I was good enough to have the confidence to hit those jumps without a helmet, not that I would, but at least it would still be my choice.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

disclaimer: I didn't read this whole thread, because it is annoying. 

But a couple of quick points:

-people make stupid decisions that affect the cost of health care in this country.
-these stupid decisions include, among many:
--overeating to the point of obesity
--smoking
--being born a *******
--not wearing a helmet when boosting huge sickalicious doubles

yes it's your choice, and no there are not enough bikers doing this kind of thing to make a huge difference to my wallet (lung disease, diabetes, and heart attacks due to smoking and obesity sure as hell do though). but it's still focking stupid.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Dont judge others by your own standards.Who do you think you are??


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey zach... I support you!


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't even leave the house anymore without strapping on of these babies on








Maybe all you Hazard Sheriffs should consider picking one up

I died a little after reading this entire thread. You can't whine someone into wearing a helmet









It's been law here in BC since I was 11 or 12 (25 now) to wear a helmet. Never wore one before as a kid, have ever since. It's come in handy a few times.


----------



## CanadianPreston (Jul 6, 2007)

They don't even enforce that law... I live in BC and ride without a helmet on the streets often and have NEVER been fined and NEVER seen anyone get fined when like half the people on the street aren't wearing them


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

CanadianPreston said:


> They don't even enforce that law... I live in BC and ride without a helmet on the streets often and have NEVER been fined and NEVER seen anyone get fined when like half the people on the street aren't wearing them


Indeed. I've seen cops use it more as a tool to heckle groups of kids, and question downtownies, but never seen anyone ticketed. I think they have better things to do with their time.
When that law was passed my parental overlords decreed that I was not getting a new bike without a new helmet.


----------

